# Kamera-Live-Überwachung



## PaulaPratzl (4. Dezember 2009)

Hallo,

ich bin in diesem Forum neu und habe eine "Laienfrage" 

Ich bin Hundetrainerin und suche ein Kamerasystem mit dem ich einen Hund in einem anderen Raum / Wohnung beobachten kann (live). Super wäre es, wenn ich sogar zwei Kameras aufstellen könnte und dann auf meinem Bildschrim hin und her switchen könnte oder so ähnlich. Ich habe einen Mac..vielleicht könnte man das auch als Empfängermedium nutzen? Oder gibt es andere Systeme. Perfekt wäre natürlich noch ein Mikrophon, so dass man dem Hund "was" sagen kann...

Gibt es dafür irgendein System was nicht gleich einen Tausender kostet? Mir sind bisher nur diese Babyphone-Geschichten bekannt.

Freue mich über Hilfe.

Viele Grüße,

PP


----------



## matth-ee (4. Dezember 2009)

Hi Paula!

Es kommt natürlich darauf an, was du nun genau machen willst, aber grundsätzlich würde ich das Problem so angehen: 

Wenn der Hund wirklich nur im Nebenraum ist, dann würde ich mir einfach eine Webcam zulegen und die im Raum positionieren und mir ein Verlängerungskabel kaufen, Audioübertragung würde ich auch nach dem selben Prinzip machen. Um das Videosignal anzuzeigen gibt es viele Möglichkeiten, wobei die Mitgelieferten Apps von Apple  für die einfache Anwendung reichen sollte (Photobooth zb)

Wenn du jedoch den Hund in einer anderen Wohnung zugucken willst, dann würde ich  Videochat empfehlen. Dazu bräuchtest du aber zusätzlich einen weiteren Computer (wie nen MacMini).  beim V-Chat hast du auch ein Audio & Videosignal und du brauchst dich nicht um die Konfiguration kümmern. Programme hierfür wären zb Skype oder iChat.

Ich hoffe du hast ein grobes Bild von den Möglichkeiten bekommen.

lg


----------



## chmee (4. Dezember 2009)

Schau mal nach IP-Cams (zB von AXIS), damit hast Du direkten Zugriff (auch per Internet) auf Deine Cam. Mikrofon ist aber im simpelsten Fall nicht dabei. Es gibt noch einige andere Möglichkeiten, aber ist spät und ich faul 

mfg chmee


----------



## PaulaPratzl (4. Dezember 2009)

Hallo,

vielen Dank schon mal. Momentan tendiere ich Richtung eines Überwachungssystems, wo dann der Monitor mitgeliefert wird und ich keine Installation benötige etc..
Was haltet ihr davon? http://www.amazon.de/8103AE2-Monito...=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&s=ce-de&qid=1259962340&sr=1-5

Werde dann wahrscheinlich parallel ein WalkyTalky nehmen. Ganz altmodisch. Aber so bin ich wahrscheinlich am flexibelsten ohne dass ich jedes Mal ein komplettes Technik-Equipment aufbauen muss...

Vorausegsetzt ihr sagt mir jetzt nicht, dass diese Kamera-Sets überhauot nix taugen und der Funk unzuverlässig ist.

Ich brauche keine super Bilder. Nur so gut, um zu erkennen, ob der Hund z.B. an den Tisch geht...


----------



## matth-ee (4. Dezember 2009)

Hi

auf den ersten Blick sieht das System von Amazon ganz vernünftig aus. Außerdem hast du auch gleich ein Nachtsichtgerät dabei, so kannst du auch die Hunde bei Dunkelheit beobachten, ohne dass man das Licht einschalten muss. Netzteile sind in diesem Set auch dabei und die Funkreichweite beträgt 100m auf freiem Raum. So sollte  es auch innerhalb von Gebäuden im Radius von 10 - 20 m funktionieren. Bevor du das aber endgültig bestellst, würde ich mir an deiner Stelle noch Rezessionen und Kundenmeinungen durchlesen (die sind oft sehr hilfreich), und das musst du ja nicht ausschließlich auf amazon machen. Ich würde mir auch noch Konkurrenzprodukte ansehen, damit du Vergleichsmaterial hast. 

Einfach mal in Google eintippen und durchklicken.

lg


----------



## PaulaPratzl (5. Dezember 2009)

*Vielen Dank für die Ratschläge *

Werde jetzt noch ein bisschen Rezessionen lesen und dann eines der Produkte bestellen.

Grüße,

PP


----------

